# Plant buying frenzie!



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

So I spent nearly $60 on plants today. I am finally planting my South American tank and have just got my Asian tank cycled, so lots of plants from sh** stores in three cities!

I researched everything before I bought them with one exception. 

I found this one cute little fern looking plant at Petsmart of all places. The tag says Bomeo Fern T javanic. 

It literally looks like a fern you would see hanging on someones front porch, except it is very dark almost a purply-brownish green and small and has textured leaves instead of smooth. 

I decided to just go ahead and get the little guy and find out if he fit into one of my biotopes later. 

Now I cant find any info on it!

As soon as I get him planted in the SA tank for now I'll will post a picture.

So any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Found! It is a non aquatic plant. So I'll be keeping it out of my aquarium!

It never pays to purchase without research...but I knew that already...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been getting a bunch of plants too..300 stems of anacharis and 300 stems of hornwort...... but i still have another $200-$300 worth that i have to order from baylees.... swords...aponogetons....cryptocorynes....and maybe some vals and anubias.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I understand that! I still need some ground cover plants (maybe micro sword) and some bushy type plants (maybe some type of grass).

I keep thinking I'm done spending money on this "hobby" but its never true!

Good luck with your plants!


----------

